
Speech API for American English Local Dialect - albertlie
Are there any APIs that can translate general English speech into American English&#x27;s local dialect?<p>I had been looking for it but somehow I still could not find it among services provided by Amazon Web Service And Google Cloud
======
metildaa
Google's Speech API has a new TTS that can be tuned to match a voice with just
5 minutes of data. The Mozilla DeepSpeech/TTS devs were discussing the
research paper about it in #MachineLearning on Mozilla IRC.

